# 2016 Aggieland Invitational Part IV June 10th and 11th College Station TX



## Studio Civic

Ok......Here we go. Its time to release some details for Aggieland IV!

Date: June 11th and 12th 2016

Location: Mobile Toys Inc. 
 909 University Dr e
College Station TX, 77840

Sanctioning Bodies: IASCA and MECA Both Will be a Triple Point Event

Money Round Judges: 
Jeff Smith
Ben Volmer
Klifton Keplinger
Randy Kunin
John Marsh
James Feltenberger
Tommy Casey
Tim Goudy

Money Round Judging will occur on both Saturday and Sunday. This will allow for longer judging times. More details to come very soon.


----------



## UNBROKEN

Damn I hope I'm finally home for this one.


----------



## SouthSyde

UNBROKEN said:


> Damn I hope I'm finally home for this one.


Me too... Lets do as we always do and make a list of numbers of people that is going to make it.. 

1) Chad Bui (SouthSyde)


----------



## chefhow

1) Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)


----------



## UNBROKEN

1) Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)


----------



## SouthSyde

chefhow said:


> 1) Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
> 2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)


Its sooo cool to see Texas under your name Howard...


----------



## SoundJunkie

1) Chad Bui (SouthSyde)<br />
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)<br />
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)<br />
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)<br />
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen


----------



## Guest

This is sounding like a great event...!

Hum... Tennessee to Texas.... 800 miles....


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)<br />
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)<br />
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner

Welcome Bobbby!! Cant wait to look at and hear that truck of yours!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ_TSX said:


> This is sounding like a great event...!
> 
> Hum... Tennessee to Texas.... 800 miles....


its a nice drive..  I have taken it before..


----------



## chefhow

SouthSyde said:


> Its sooo cool to see Texas under your name Howard...


Its good to finally be back


----------



## onebadmonte

Count me in. 

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)<br />
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)<br />
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)


----------



## matdotcom2000

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)<br />
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)<br />
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera matdotcom2000 @@@@@hh ****


----------



## SoundJunkie

You ship your pants Matt?


----------



## ErinH

You know what.... I'm gonna give this one a solid effort. So far in advance I don't know I'll be able to make it but I'm going to try...

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)


----------



## LaserSVT

I am in! Bringing the Audi.


----------



## ScionTRG

I'm in...


----------



## ScionTRG

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. John Cosby (sciontrg)


----------



## SouthSyde

LaserSVT said:


> I am in! Bringing the Audi.





ScionTRG said:


> I'm in...


They never heard of copy and paste before.. 

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)


J/k guys LOL


----------



## basher8621

LOL.


----------



## basher8621

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)


----------



## azngotskills

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only


----------



## pocket5s

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only 
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narvarr

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only 
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)


----------



## matdotcom2000

SoundJunkie said:


> You ship your pants Matt?


LMAO..................










NO.. 







OK Yes!!!! Its not on my wifes BDay this year!!!!!! 
WOOOOT


----------



## The Performer

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only 
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek 
24. Chris Provazek (the performer) 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie

24 people tentatively signed up 8 months in advance. Isn't there a Facebook post about SQ dying a slow death? 

We organized a GTG a few years back in a pasture here in Houston with close to 70 SQ cars. All it takes is interest and people willing to organize it properly. 

If you build it, and don't put it in a barn, they will come!!


----------



## SQ Audi

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only 
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek 
24. Chris Provazek (the performer) 
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)


----------



## mediumroast

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only 
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek 
24. Chris Provazek (the performer) 
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
26. Trung Do (mediumroast)


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> 24 people tentatively signed up 8 months in advance. Isn't there a Facebook post about SQ dying a slow death?
> 
> We organized a GTG a few years back in a pasture here in Houston with close to 70 SQ cars. All it takes is interest and people willing to organize it properly.
> 
> If you build it, and don't put it in a barn, they will come!!


And some good food and drinks!!!!


----------



## Guest

Food and Drinks.... yiu make is sound so good.....


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> 1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
> 2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
> 3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
> 4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
> 5. Keith Turner
> 6. Thanh Vu
> 7. John Roberts
> 8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
> 9. Matt Thomas
> 10. Brenda McMullen
> 11. Harold Jones
> 12. Bobby Hillgaertner
> 13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
> 14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
> 15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
> 16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
> 17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
> 18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
> 19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
> 20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
> 21. Mark Eldridge
> 22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
> 23. Mimi Provazek
> 24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
> 25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)


Will your car be ready to dominate Joe?


----------



## The Performer

I'm thinking about bringing a third car in light of events. Haha. It'll be one seat like Chris. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie

The Performer said:


> I'm thinking about bringing a third car in light of events. Haha. It'll be one seat like Chris.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Chad will have to judge that one!


----------



## The Performer

I've got a spare set of arc blacks laying around, don't tempt me to make something happen... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie

The Performer said:


> I've got a spare set of arc blacks laying around, don't tempt me to make something happen...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Just do it


----------



## khanhfat

It's been a while, I'm gonna visit all of my old friends at this meet .

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
26. Trung Do (mediumroast) 
27. Khanh Nguyen


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Going to try and make it for moral support!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

We all know you won't be there....gonna have to please wifey


----------



## quality_sound

This is going on my calendar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
26. Trung Do (mediumroast) 
27. Khanh Nguyen
28. Paul V. (bad_quality)
29) Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)


----------



## Studio Civic

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
26. Trung Do (mediumroast) 
27. Khanh Nguyen
28. Paul V. (bad_quality)
29. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
30. Chris Pate
31. Adam Pate
32. Samantha Pate
33. Ethan Hibbeler


----------



## The Performer

Psssh well there goes the neighborhood... Apparently that Chris pate guy is gonna be there... 









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi

SouthSyde said:


> Will your car be ready to dominate Joe?


THAT IS THE $64 question Chad.


----------



## jowens500

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)

2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)

3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)

4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)

5. Keith Turner

6. Thanh Vu

7. John Roberts

8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)

9. Matt Thomas

10. Brenda McMullen

11. Harold Jones

12. Bobby Hillgaertner

13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)

14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)

15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)

16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)

17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)

18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)

19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only

20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)

21. Mark Eldridge

22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)

23. Mimi Provazek

24. Chris Provazek (the performer)

25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)

26. Trung Do (mediumroast) 

27. Khanh Nguyen

28. Paul V. (bad_quality)

29. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)

30. Chris Pate

31. Adam Pate

32. Samantha Pate

33. Ethan Hibbeler
1. Jason Owens (jowens500)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

bump for exposure


----------



## SoundJunkie

Cover yourself....nobody wants to see that


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Long as I'm still in the area, I'll be there.

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
26. Trung Do (mediumroast)
27. Khanh Nguyen
28. Paul V. (bad_quality)
29. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
30. Chris Pate
31. Adam Pate
32. Samantha Pate
33. Ethan Hibbeler
34. Jason Owens (jowens500)
35. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)


----------



## SQBimmer

Are there any prerequisites to compete in this event? The posting listed this event an "invitational."


----------



## TheJesus

16 hours away and Slamology (9 hours) is the same weekend, sad I'll miss this.


----------



## quality_sound

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Gomer Pilot said:


> Long as I'm still in the area, I'll be there.
> 
> 1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
> 2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
> 3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
> 4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
> 5. Keith Turner
> 6. Thanh Vu
> 7. John Roberts
> 8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
> 9. Matt Thomas
> 10. Brenda McMullen
> 11. Harold Jones
> 12. Bobby Hillgaertner
> 13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
> 14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
> 15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
> 16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
> 17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
> 18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
> 19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
> 20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
> 21. Mark Eldridge
> 22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
> 23. Mimi Provazek
> 24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
> 25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
> 26. Trung Do (mediumroast)
> 27. Khanh Nguyen
> 28. Paul V. (bad_quality)
> 29. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
> 30. Chris Pate
> 31. Adam Pate
> 32. Samantha Pate
> 33. Ethan Hibbeler
> 34. Jason Owens (jowens500)
> 35. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)


36. J. Wright (SQ_TSX )


----------



## dawaro

I plan to be there. David Roberts (dawaro).

Considering that I haven't seen him since '98, I am hoping Wingate will remember me and lend his ear for a little tuning...

Now if we can just get some shows in the Houston area.

I spoke with the guys at MECA this week and have volunteered to help with the shows if we can find some venues and sponsors.


----------



## jsketoe

I'll be there


----------



## SouthSyde

dawaro said:


> I plan to be there. David Roberts (dawaro).
> 
> Considering that I haven't seen him since '98, I am hoping Wingate will remember me and lend his ear for a little tuning...
> 
> Now if we can just get some shows in the Houston area.
> 
> I spoke with the guys at MECA this week and have volunteered to help with the shows if we can find some venues and sponsors.


Im in Houston... Hit me up..


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
26. Trung Do (mediumroast)
27. Khanh Nguyen
28. Paul V. (bad_quality)
29. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
30. Chris Pate
31. Adam Pate
32. Samantha Pate
33. Ethan Hibbeler
34. Jason Owens (jowens500)
35. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
36. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
37. John Sketoe


----------



## ANS

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
26. Trung Do (mediumroast)
27. Khanh Nguyen
28. Paul V. (bad_quality)
29. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
30. Chris Pate
31. Adam Pate
32. Samantha Pate
33. Ethan Hibbeler
34. Jason Owens (jowens500)
35. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
36. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
37. John Sketoe
38. David Tashman (ANS)


----------



## SouthSyde

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
26. Trung Do (mediumroast)
27. Khanh Nguyen
28. Paul V. (bad_quality)
29. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
30. Chris Pate
31. Adam Pate
32. Samantha Pate
33. Ethan Hibbeler
34. Jason Owens (jowens500)
35. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
36. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
37. John Sketoe
38. David Tashman (ANS)
39. David Roberts (dawaro)
40. Stan


----------



## SQBimmer

I'll be driving from California to participate in this event. Who do I need to talk to in order to get on the list for the money round?


----------



## quality_sound

Chris Pate. Call the shop and ask for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

SQBimmer said:


> I'll be driving from California to participate in this event. Who do I need to talk to in order to get on the list for the money round?


Mobile Toys
909 University Dr. East 
College Station. TX 77840

(979) 268 - 6066 

Ask for Chris Pate...


----------



## SQ Audi

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) *CANCELLED, NO SYSTEM*
26. Trung Do (mediumroast)
27. Khanh Nguyen
28. Paul V. (bad_quality)
29. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
30. Chris Pate
31. Adam Pate
32. Samantha Pate
33. Ethan Hibbeler
34. Jason Owens (jowens500)
35. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
36. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
37. John Sketoe
38. David Tashman (ANS)
39. David Roberts (dawaro)
40. Stan


----------



## pocket5s

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan


fixed... For those curious, Chris is taking money round registration payments. IASCA and MECA will be done when you get there.


----------



## SouthSyde

bump for exposure...


----------



## hiramgarza

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México


----------



## hiramgarza

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México


----------



## speakerpimp

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México 
42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)


----------



## SouthSyde

bump for exposure..


----------



## SoundJunkie

Only 42? This needs to get bigger every year!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

Pre registration as started for the Money Rd. As you all know its first come first serve, and here is the updated list of who has all registered..

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado

Thats a hell of a list... There will be some other big shots registerring soon... 

Will update later!


----------



## SouthSyde

Welcome aboard the SQ train Matt Hall!!

Been dying to hear this car! 

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado
Matt Hall


----------



## SouthSyde

Welcome Jim Rogers!

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado
Matt Hall
Jim Rogers


----------



## quality_sound

Aaaaaaaaand I'm out. I have to go to Vegas in May for a couple of months for training.


----------



## SoundJunkie

If Steve shows up I will be surprised.... How many years in a row has he been a no show??!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

SoundJunkie said:


> If Steve shows up I will be surprised.... How many years in a row has he been a no show??!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


All of them.


----------



## SouthSyde

Steve is debuting his newest build here!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

I really hope he makes it, haven't seen him in years!! And I want to see the latest creation.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LumbermanSVO

Looks like I'll be between tour stops and can make it.

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México 
42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
43. John Russell


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Aaaaaaaaand I'm out. I have to go to Vegas in May for a couple of months for training.


This is in June...


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> This is in June...




And I'll be in Vegas from May to July...


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> And I'll be in Vegas from May to July...


May, July is not June...


----------



## quality_sound

Not May *and* July, May *through* July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Not May *and* July, May *through* July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May "through" July.. Still dont see the word June...


----------



## quality_sound

May, June, and July. ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> May, June, and July. ;p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damnit Paul... June too???

You are missing out a good year this year.. :blush:


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Damnit Paul... June too???
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing out a good year this year.. :blush:




Yep, and that's not the only training I have to go to either. So between the training and deploying, most of the rest of the year is shot.


----------



## SouthSyde

Welcome Russ (Octave) to the SQ train!! 

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado
Matt Hall
Jim Rogers
Russ Balazs


----------



## SoundJunkie

Whoo whoo! The Soul Train pullin into CS!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Performer

I've seen russ balaz work on fb, he does damn nice work. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

The Performer said:


> I've seen russ balaz work on fb, he does damn nice work.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Agreed Chris!

Welcome Jeff Kidwell on the SQ train!! CHoo CHoo!!

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado
Matt Hall
Jim Rogers
Russ Balazs
Jeff Kidwell


----------



## SouthSyde

Welcome Jeff and John Ridenour to the SQ train!!

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado
Matt Hall
Jim Rogers
Russ Balazs
Jeff Kidwell
Jeff Burton
John Ridenour


----------



## SouthSyde

Here goes the neighborhood... 

JK, Welcome Scott Welch and Larry Ng on the SQ train!

Man, will be some greattt cars to listen to at the show! 

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado
Matt Hall
Jim Rogers
Russ Balazs
Jeff Kidwell
Jeff Burton
John Ridenour
Scott Welch
Larry Ngo


----------



## SouthSyde

Wahoo the great Ron Baker has decided to join the fun!!

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado
Matt Hall
Jim Rogers
Russ Balazs
Jeff Kidwell
Jeff Burton
John Ridenour
Scott Welch
Larry Ng
Ron Baker


----------



## SoundJunkie

Gonna be tons of fun this year!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## benzc230

Chad,
It's Larry Ng. Not Larry Ngo


----------



## SouthSyde

benzc230 said:


> Chad,
> It's Larry Ng. Not Larry Ngo


Thats what I put right??


----------



## benzc230

Thanks Chad, I thought you had it right. It's gonna be an awesome event!


----------



## SouthSyde

benzc230 said:


> Thanks Chad, I thought you had it right. It's gonna be an awesome event!


Looking forward to hanging out Larry... Remember to have some "tea" with me this year k? 

From the list of competitors, the level of competition is higher than SBN...


----------



## SouthSyde

back up..


----------



## The Performer

http://gifrific.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/This-is-so-Exciting-Pineapple-Express.gif

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## strokin340

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México 
42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
43. John Russell
44. John Andrade (strokin340) Just for morale support


----------



## SouthSyde

strokin340 said:


> 1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
> 2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
> 3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
> 4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
> 5. Keith Turner
> 6. Thanh Vu
> 7. John Roberts
> 8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
> 9. Matt Thomas
> 10. Brenda McMullen
> 11. Harold Jones
> 12. Bobby Hillgaertner
> 13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
> 14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
> 15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
> 16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
> 17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
> 18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
> 19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
> 20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
> 21. Mark Eldridge
> 22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
> 23. Mimi Provazek
> 24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
> 25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
> 26. Khanh Nguyen
> 27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
> 28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
> 29. Chris Pate
> 30. Adam Pate
> 31. Samantha Pate
> 32. Ethan Hibbeler
> 33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
> 34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
> 35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
> 36. John Sketoe
> 37. David Tashman (ANS)
> 38. David Roberts (dawaro)
> 39. Stan
> 40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México
> 41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México
> 42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
> 43. John Russell
> 44. John Andrade (strokin340) Just for morale support


Welcome John!


----------



## lostthumb

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México 
42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
43. John Russell
44. John Andrade (strokin340) Just for morale support
45. Tam Nguyen (lostthumb)


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings All!

Well, here you go folks! This is the list of musical tracks that the judges will be using for the invitational round. These will be mailed out on Monday to the judges and as soon as we get everyones mailing address, the competitors will be getting theirs in the mail. If you are going to be using a device that requires a USB drive to a Pad device of some kind as your source unit, we will be requiring you to download the music onto your device at the show in front of the Head Judge, Mr. James Feltenberger. 

Here you go folks!

Tracks:

1) Channel Verification Stereophile Test CD 2
2) Channel Phasing Stereophile Test CD 2
3) Edgar the Barber Audiogon Test Tracks HD Tracks
4) Im So Lonely Mighty Sam McClain 'Keep on Movin'
5) Always on my Mind Willie Nelson ' Remaster Best Sounds Collection'
6) The Boxer The Kings Singers 'Good Vibrations'
7) Grandma's Hands Livingston Taylor 'Focal Demo Disc 1'
8) Moon River Jacintha 'Autumn Leaves' JVC XRCDII
9) True Colors Cyndi Lauper Remaster ' Best Sounds Collection'
10) It Doesn't Matter Allison Krause Cabasse Test CD 2
11) Fever Jeanie Bryson 'Focal Demo Disc 1'
12) Diva Song ( the Fifth Element ) Lucia Lammermoor Soundtrack to the Fifth 
Element 
13) Smoke on the Water Deep Purple Remastered ' Machine Head'
14) Straight out of line Godsmack Focal Test Cd 7
15) Eruption Van Halen Remaster Van Halen
16) Money for Nothing Dire Straits 'Brothers in Arms' JVC XRCDII
17) The Firebird Suite Igor Stravinsky Tutti! Orchestral Sampler SACD hybrid
18) Allelujah! Laudamus Te Alfred Reed 'Pomp and Pipes 
19) Easy Does It Clark Terry 'Clark Terry and the Depaul University Big Band'
20) Two O'clock Jump Harry James Harry James and his orchestra 

A lot of these are easy to find. Some of these are not. Several past judges and our head judge were involved in the making of this list. They have been evaluated in several competitors cars over the past few months and they were not aware of what was being done. Each selection could be used to evaluate the entire score sheet. The entire list was composed as to not favor any one Genre of music. 

So, here you go folks. Its 6 weeks plus from show time, so you have plenty of time to go tune. Each of you will be getting your disc as soon as we get your mailing address. if you wish to place your mailing address on here, please feel free to do so and we will get yours out asap!

Nick Wingate


----------



## BlackHHR

Whats up Mr Wingate ? 
Hope all is well..


----------



## SouthSyde

Thank you Nick!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Im tempted to be a spectator at this one. Would love to see all the cars and meet all the guys.


----------



## SoundJunkie

deeppinkdiver said:


> Im tempted to be a spectator at this one. Would love to see all the cars and meet all the guys.


It would be worth the trip!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

deeppinkdiver said:


> Im tempted to be a spectator at this one. Would love to see all the cars and meet all the guys.


5 words!

Booze and B B Q!


----------



## The Performer

I wonder if big perms buddy Anthony will be able to come be an announcer in those daisy dukes again? Haha that was a good year. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver

SouthSyde said:


> 5 words!
> 
> Booze and B B Q!


 Those are pretty much my five favorite words, sounds like a mating call really.. haha

Soundjunkie.. I agree this probably is well worth the trip. I would want to fly down Tho, not driving from Dayton Ohio..


----------



## SoundJunkie

deeppinkdiver said:


> Those are pretty much my five favorite words, sounds like a mating call really.. haha
> 
> Soundjunkie.. I agree this probably is well worth the trip. I would want to fly down Tho, not driving from Dayton Ohio..


Fly into George Bush, rent a car, it's about 2 hours or less to College Station from there. Plenty of hotels in CS as well, restaurants, etc. It will be a good time!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Performer

There's also a small airport here in town. Easterwood airport. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500

Do not stay in Bryan, Texas. You can't tell when you leave College Station and enter Bryan until you get a hotel room................


----------



## The Performer

jowens500 said:


> Do not stay in Bryan, Texas. You can't tell when you leave College Station and enter Bryan until you get a hotel room................


Oh trust me, college station can be bad too... It's not as cut and dry that "college station is nice, and Bryan is hood" that is a BIG misconception... Haha

If anyone wants yall can message me about areas and I'll tell you if they are OK. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Thanks for the heads up for sure guys. As I look into it ill post or PM questions.

At first glance..


----------



## jowens500

The Performer said:


> Oh trust me, college station can be bad too... It's not as cut and dry that "college station is nice, and Bryan is hood"




Fair enough. 

Do not stay in the American Best Inn and Suites in Bryan, Texas. There is nothing best or suite about that place.


----------



## SouthSyde

jowens500 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Do not stay in the American Best Inn and Suites in Bryan, Texas. There is nothing best or suite about that place.


LOL!! :laugh:


----------



## speakerpimp

If you miss this show this year, kill yourself!


----------



## speakerpimp

JK, don't kill yourself. Maybe just kick yourself.


----------



## The Performer

speakerpimp said:


> JK, don't kill yourself. Maybe just kick yourself.


You plan on making it Rick? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

The Performer said:


> You plan on making it Rick?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


He better! If not I'll kill himself!


----------



## speakerpimp

The Performer said:


> You plan on making it Rick?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Whoa yeah, I have a feeling it's gonna be the best show of the year, I can't wait!!!


----------



## RXZILLA

should be a great show


----------



## brumledb

This will be my first show to attend. So what's the difference between events on Saturday vs Sunday?


----------



## quality_sound

regular comp on saturday, money round on sunday


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> regular comp on saturday, money round on sunday


Actually the judging for the MOney round will be both Saturday and Sunday this year which will allow the judges to get more intimate with the car.


----------



## basher8621

8 money round judges. Don't quote me but if I recall you will be judged by four judges on one day and four the following day. IASCA judging will take place within all that too.


----------



## pocket5s

That's how it was explained to me as well. IASCA and MECA on saturday. money round has different judges and will start saturday, finish on sunday.


----------



## basher8621

DONT FORGET THE BBQ!!!


----------



## MoparMike

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México 
42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
43. John Russell
44. John Andrade (strokin340) Just for morale support
45. Tam Nguyen (lostthumb)
46. Mike Leal (MoparMike)


----------



## SouthSyde

Come on down Mel Valdez, the price is right!

Mark Elridge
Steve Head
Chris Lewis
Robert Mcintosh
Chad Bui
Erik Hansen
Nick Wingate
John Cosby
Matt Thomas
Daniel Greenwood
Hiram Garza
Leonardo Guerro
Steve Hester
Thanh Vu
Matthew Riviera
Rick Paul
Edmund
Harold Jones
Juan Maldonado
Matt Hall
Jim Rogers
Russ Balazs
Jeff Kidwell
Jeff Burton
John Ridenour
Scott Welch
Larry Ng
Ron Baker
Mel Valdez


----------



## Psyko07

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)
5. Keith Turner
6. Thanh Vu
7. John Roberts
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)
9. Matt Thomas
10. Brenda McMullen
11. Harold Jones
12. Bobby Hillgaertner
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
21. Mark Eldridge
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)
23. Mimi Provazek
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)
26. Khanh Nguyen
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)
29. Chris Pate
30. Adam Pate
31. Samantha Pate
32. Ethan Hibbeler
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)
36. John Sketoe
37. David Tashman (ANS)
38. David Roberts (dawaro)
39. Stan
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México 
42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
43. John Russell
44. John Andrade (strokin340) Just for morale support
45. Tam Nguyen (lostthumb)
46. Mike Leal (MoparMike)
47. Mark Heatley (Psyko07)


----------



## SouthSyde

Getting reallllly excited!!


----------



## Wrecker1

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)<br />
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)<br />
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)<br />
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)<br />
5. Keith Turner<br />
6. Thanh Vu<br />
7. John Roberts<br />
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)<br />
9. Matt Thomas<br />
10. Brenda McMullen<br />
11. Harold Jones<br />
12. Bobby Hillgaertner<br />
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)<br />
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)<br />
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)<br />
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)<br />
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)<br />
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)<br />
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only<br />
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)<br />
21. Mark Eldridge<br />
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)<br />
23. Mimi Provazek<br />
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)<br />
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)<br />
26. Khanh Nguyen<br />
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)<br />
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)<br />
29. Chris Pate<br />
30. Adam Pate<br />
31. Samantha Pate<br />
32. Ethan Hibbeler<br />
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)<br />
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)<br />
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)<br />
36. John Sketoe<br />
37. David Tashman (ANS)<br />
38. David Roberts (dawaro)<br />
39. Stan<br />
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México<br />
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México <br />
42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)<br />
43. John Russell<br />
44. John Andrade (strokin340) Just for morale support<br />
45. Tam Nguyen (lostthumb)<br />
46. Mike Leal (MoparMike)<br />
47. Mark Heatley (Psyko07)
48. Allen Moffatt (wrecker1) 

Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

For those of you who will be participating in the money round you should be receiving your copy of the music that the judges will be using this week. If you haven't, then you have not paid your entry fee in full. May I suggest that you do so ASAP. 

If you are going to be using a computer or an IPad device as a source, you will be able to download the music before the show in front of the head judge, ( James Feltenberger). This will be done Saturday AM early. Judging will start around 7AM Saturday. Please plan on being there then. 

Nick Wingate


----------



## basher8621

I propose 0500 start time.


----------



## benzc230

It would be nice if they can put together an one page agenda, so folks are clear on what's happening.

*Example:*
•	Promoter's name and phone number
•	Head judge’s name and number
•	Meca Judges:
•	Iasca Judges:
•	Money round judges:
*Agenda:*
*Saturday* – Meca, Iasca and Money round judging.
7-7:30am - Competitors meeting and questions.
7:30am – Judging begins
12-1pm – Lunch Break
1pm – Resume Judging
6pm – Trophy Presentation
*Sunday* – Continue Money Round Judging
8am – Money Round Judging Resumes
12-1 – Lunch Break
4pm – Awards Presentation


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

I have been asked to place on line the Liner notes for the Aggieland judges tracks. This is about as detailed as we can be with the information for each track. 

Here you go!

Tracks 1,2 and 3 are used for channel verification and phasing checks.

Tonality

These tracks enable any judge to have sufficient definition and balance to determine any sound systems tonality and spectral balance

The Firebird suite: Finale
Allelujah!
Fever!
Grandma's Hands
Moon River
Two O'clock Jump
Always on my Mind
' Im So Lonely
Diva Song

The Firebird Suite and Allelujah are excellent in terms of sub bass evaluation. From kettle drums with tremendous impact to oboe's, Cello's, bass drum, piano and organ all playing in mass! You should be able to pick out each element that is unique to the timbre of each instrument. For example, listening for the decay of the strike of the kettle drum at 1:57 seconds in " The Firebird Suite: Finale!", that decay should last for a few seconds and have tremendous attack upon the initial strike. If the system evaluated doesn't exhibit this, then a [possible 20 points score is not possible.

Fever and Grandma's Hands are old standards in the world of car audio evaluation and are still the gold standard when it comes to bass to mid bass transition, definition and timbre. Grandma's hands has a distinct foot tap that should resonate and have some authority to it. It is not, I repeat, not a SUB BASS category evaluation, although the subs do play a part. That foot tap should be evident within the first 30 seconds of the song and you should be able to hear and feel it. it should not be overpowering nor should it be forward within the soundstage. Key to this is listening for the impact and then the resonance of a wooden floor and making sure it stays within the soundstage. Question to ask might be " Does the impact have proper timbre and does it stay with the perception of his foot striking the floor?". If you are listening to headphones as a reference for this track, please find headphones that are used in a recording studio that do not accentuate bass or sub's. Studio Quality should be used here, not everyday ordinary buds or phones that are designed for use with an iPad, phone type device. Senheiser 650's come to mind here folks.

Fever has a reputation of tearing bass to sub's transitions apart. That is why this track is on here. The stand up bass that is prevalent in the sound also has a drum being played along with it keeping the timing of her voice correct. There should be two distinct different instruments playing within the mid bass region and you should be abel to hear them both. The bass should not mask the drum and vice versa. Pay particular attention to the lower notes in the bass as they have a tendency to be boomy or bloated in systems that are not tonally balanced.

The remaining tracks in the first listing are for evaluation of midrange and high frequencies. Without going into too much detail, there are certain keys in each song you might want to listen for.

Moon River is an extremely revealing recording in which you can hear echidna every breath Jacintha takes. Pay particular attention to here opening and closing of her lips and you might be able hear the blood flowing to her nipples! When the Piano comes into play, the strike of keys upon the wood of the piano is very evident and the decay of each strike is amazing! If the tweeters are not aligned properly to the midranges correctly, you will know it quickly!!

Willie Nelson has been a country music Icon for over 50 years! "Always on my mind" was one of his biggest hits and this particular remaster has the ability to reveal the "almost" nasal characteristic of his voice. Notice the word "almost" used here. If the midranges are not very linear or have any resonances or distortion evident, then that country twang, Nasal thing starts and that is actually wrong.

Mighty Sam McClain singing " Im so lonely" was a demonstration staple during the early 2000's at every audiophile show in America! From CES to RMAF to Axpona, this song was played in almost every room, and with good reason! Sam McClain's voice and guitar playing is best exemplified with this recording. His voice goes from a normal singing volume to tremendous, painful yells! You can tell just how much pain he can convey to you in this song! The high hat on the drums and the snap of the snare drum is very evident. The organ playing goes from very low to very high and you can judge midrange/High Frequency definition just off of the organ. If you cannot hear the emotions that this man brings to his music in evaluation of any system, then a score of 20 in either of these categories is not possible!

Two O'clock Jump by the Harry James Orchestra was recorded in a very small church in Hollywood, California in 1976 This is one of the definitive Big Band Recordings with arguably one of the all time greats playing trumpet, Mr. Harry James.

No one played trumpet quite like Harry James and his trumpet has a very distinct sound. Pay particular attention within this track when Harry is playing with all of the other brass instruments. Each instrument should all blend well together, but each instrument should have its own distinct timbre. This is not easy to pull off in any system. Left of Center is Harry James and from basically just left of center to right stage you have from front to rear 4 saxaphones, 3 trombones and 3 trumpets. Try and find all of the them each having a distinct timbre from the rest!

The Diva song form the movie 'The Fifth Element' has become a huge part of the cult classic movie! Ms. Inva Mula sings " Il Dolce Suono' from the opera 'Lucia de Lammermoor'. Her voice is very unusual and extremely powerful! Her voice presents huge problems when it comes to crossovers and phasing issues. The upper registers of her voice play out beyond 10khz and her lower registers can extend down into the 250z range. Pay particular attention to the transitions that take place from high to low and see if all of the drivers being brought into play stay as one or do they become three different speakers playing?

STAGING

The following tracks were chosen for their simplicity in defining a stage, placement within the stage, outstanding ambience and depth. They are all outstanding recordings!

Tje general recommendation here is to revisit two of the tracks used previously to establish position to soundstage.

The Firebird suite: Finale and Allelujah! are the orchestral tracks and they exhibit excellent staging characteristics and should allow you to have proper perspective on judging the remaining tracks used in this category.

Depth of Stage of the 'Firebird suite" is tremendous! You first hear the french horns deep within the soundstage from center to right of center, the violins are playing from left to left of center almost wrapping around to center stage, with a harp coming into the mix deep and center stage and then the entire orchestra builds to a crescendo with kettle drums becoming the focal point of the piece at 1:45 seconds building to the finale' at 2:45 seconds. Depth, width, height are all exhibited here with extreme detail!

The Allelujah! recording was made at the Meyerson Symphony Center in Dallas, Texas by the Dallas Wind Symphony. One of the outstanding recordings by Professor Keith Johnson of Reference Recordings! The Meyerson is an enormous hall with one of the largest pipe organs in the country with over 4500 pipes used! The Meyerson has a balcony for a choir that seats over 300 people with a stage of ever 66 feet wide and over 37 feet deep. At full capacity, the Meyerson seats over 2000 people for a performance! This is a state of the art facility when it comes to orchestral venues.

Given the dimensions and the scope of the venue, recommendations for listening cues are as follows:

Depth of opening score of kettle drums with proper reverb off the back and side walls! Listen to each individual brass instrument as they relate to the stage until the woodwinds take over. Notice how huge the stage is? The stage should be larger than the car and the entire orchestra should fill the entire width of the vehicle. Instruments should not be small, they should exhibit proper size in relationship to your position to the soundstage, Around the 2:30 mark, listen to where the trumpets are and how the reverberation and reflections interact with the rest of the orchestra. Needless to say, this is one of the finest recordings of an orchestra ever!

Easy Does it. Mr. Clark Terry and the DePaul University Big Band is another one of the outstanding recordings from Reference Recordings. This particular track was introduced to me at the 2006 RMAF in Denver by the good folks at Wilson Audio Systems. The recording captures all of the details of not only the band, but the venue of the recording as well.

Depth of stage is very evident on the track with the drum kit being center stage and about 10 feet away from the microphones. Stand up bass is center stage with trumpets from left of stage to right of stage. Mr. Terry is front and center. Trombones are layered behind Mr. Terry with the trumpets located behind them. The layering on this recording is the key to it! If you can find the instruments and how they relate to each other and exhibit proper layering from back to front, then 15 is the score to give.

It Doesn't Matter by Allison Krause and Union Station exhibits a very wide sound stage. It should be at least pillar to pillar in any vehicle. Of it is not, then something is wrong. Instruments are very precise and you can hear every note she sings and even hear the diaphragm of the microphone if the system is up to par! When the bass comes into play, pay particular attention to the reverb of he bass and listen for the sound of the wooden stage at he 2:50 mark. You should hear all of the decay of this recording!

IMAGING

The following tracks were chosen based on the ease in which imaging can be judged easily its not to say it will be easy to implement in a car, its just was to find fault in a cars system.

The Kings Singers have been around for several decades and have wowed tens of thousands of people worldwide with their amazing renditions of modern and not so modern songs. "The Boxer" is one of those standards that you hear at just about every audiophile show across the country. Its very easy to find their 5 voices across the stage. The left and right voices should be far left and far right respectively. Focus should be exemplary! At the very beginning of the track, all five voices are spaced evenly across the stage such as this: L LC C RC R. As the song progresses you will find voice sounding like they are sharing space, especially RC and C, so pay particular attention to this.

Cyndi Lauper, ( I know I know), "True Colors" is a remaster that has become an amazing recording! This selection has excellent imaging cues that are easy to find but very difficult to execute in a car system. In the beginning of the song, you will hear drum kits from just right of center to to far left to far right. She will be singing center and very much forward . Electric piano will be far left and a synthesizer will be far right. Its not hard to find but the instruments jump around due to panning so pay attention!

The Iconic song "Smoke on the Water" by Deep Purple is generally known as the beginning of 'Heavy Metal'! It is recognized by Rolling Stone magazine as one of the most influential recordings of all time in rock music!

This recording is really simple to understand and since EMI studios remastered it for Focal recently, it has some very revealing features as well. As the song starts Richie Blackmore plays the instantly recognizable guitar right we all know, far left. Next, as you are listening to the guitar listen as to what is going on in the background, deep in the stage. You will hear a very faint tap of a high hat by Mr. Ian Paice keeping time. Its very faint, and it is right of center, but if the systems resolution is up to par, you can hear it! Next, Mr. John Lord starts to play his Hammond B3 organ far right with a very distinct sound! Next you will hear Mr. Roger Glover bass guitar come into play center of the sound stage to just right of center with Mr. Ian Gilliam coming into the forefront with his vocals center stage. You will find that the vast majority the information is center to right in this recording. Even the guitar that starts far left ends up being right of center during the solo!

LINEARITY

ERUPTION
Straight out of line 
Money for Nothing

These tracks are here for overall linearity purposes and are yours to choose to use. Each song has a distinct sound and can be used alone or collectively, its yours to choose, Low to high should be quite the experience with any of these tracks!




There you go folks! This is the liner notes that the judges will be using of rate show. i hope these notes help all of you as you work on your systems. 

Nick Wingate
James Feltenberger
John Sketoe
Stephen Lasher


----------



## The Performer

Maybe we will have this single seat entry done by the show...? Definitely be the youngest competitor... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc

Wrecker1 said:


> 1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)<br />
> 2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)<br />
> 3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)<br />
> 4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)<br />
> 5. Keith Turner<br />
> 6. Thanh Vu<br />
> 7. John Roberts<br />
> 8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)<br />
> 9. Matt Thomas<br />
> 10. Brenda McMullen<br />
> 11. Harold Jones<br />
> 12. Bobby Hillgaertner<br />
> 13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)<br />
> 14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)<br />
> 15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)<br />
> 16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)<br />
> 17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)<br />
> 18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)<br />
> 19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only<br />
> 20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)<br />
> 21. Mark Eldridge<br />
> 22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)<br />
> 23. Mimi Provazek<br />
> 24. Chris Provazek (the performer)<br />
> 25. Trung Do (mediumroast)<br />
> 26. Khanh Nguyen<br />
> 27. Paul V. (bad_quality)<br />
> 28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)<br />
> 29. Chris Pate<br />
> 30. Adam Pate<br />
> 31. Samantha Pate<br />
> 32. Ethan Hibbeler<br />
> 33. Jason Owens (jowens500)<br />
> 34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)<br />
> 35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)<br />
> 36. John Sketoe<br />
> 37. David Tashman (ANS)<br />
> 38. David Roberts (dawaro)<br />
> 39. Stan<br />
> 40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México<br />
> 41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México <br />
> 42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)<br />
> 43. John Russell<br />
> 44. John Andrade (strokin340) Just for morale support<br />
> 45. Tam Nguyen (lostthumb)
> 46. Mike Leal (MoparMike)
> 47. Mark Heatley (Psyko07)
> 48. Allen Moffatt (wrecker1)
> 49. PJ Chovanec (pic) most likely morel support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

1. Chad Bui (SouthSyde)<br />
2. Howard Cantor (chefhow)<br />
3. Richard Haltom (UNBROKEN)<br />
4. Erik Hansen (SoundJunkie)<br />
5. Keith Turner<br />
6. Thanh Vu<br />
7. John Roberts<br />
8. Nick Wingate (Mitsu1grn)<br />
9. Matt Thomas<br />
10. Brenda McMullen<br />
11. Harold Jones<br />
12. Bobby Hillgaertner<br />
13. Hugo Ramos (onebadmonte)<br />
14. Matthew Rivera (matdotcom2000)<br />
15. Erin Hardison (ErinH)<br />
16. Bill Lindsey (LaserSVT)<br />
17. John Cosby (ScionTRG)<br />
18. Steve Lasher (basher8621)<br />
19. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) - moral support only<br />
20. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)<br />
21. Mark Eldridge<br />
22. Narvarr Gordon (narvarr)<br />
23. Mimi Provazek<br />
24. Chris Provazek (the performer)<br />
25. Trung Do (mediumroast)<br />
26. Khanh Nguyen<br />
27. Paul V. (bad_quality)<br />
28. Brian Garret (Got-No_Nutz)<br />
29. Chris Pate<br />
30. Adam Pate<br />
31. Samantha Pate<br />
32. Ethan Hibbeler<br />
33. Jason Owens (jowens500)<br />
34. Clancy Downey (gomer pilot)<br />
35. J Wright (SQ_TSX)<br />
36. John Sketoe<br />
37. David Tashman (ANS)<br />
38. David Roberts (dawaro)<br />
39. Stan<br />
40. Hiram Garza (hiramgarza) México<br />
41. Leonardo Leal (LEO1154) México <br />
42. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)<br />
43. John Russell<br />
44. John Andrade (strokin340) Just for morale support<br />
45. Tam Nguyen (lostthumb)
46. Mike Leal (MoparMike)
47. Mark Heatley (Psyko07)
48. Allen Moffatt (wrecker1) 
49. PJ Chovanec (pic) most likely morel support
50. Jason Bertholomey (bertholomey) - Spectator (Saturday) only. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## SouthSyde

getting close!


----------



## SouthSyde

1 week!!


----------



## jowens500

Can't wait


----------



## chefhow

WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## Wrecker1

Soooo.... Was I the only one that only paid attention to / planned for the dates listed in the title? I've been watching this since day one and never noticed the two different sets of dates. Teach me not to read the whole post... 

Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Anybody find a hotel??? I can't find any rooms near the shop


----------



## Wrecker1

Executive Inn and Suites still have some availability. I was already booked at the Comfort Friday night and realized that I wanted Saturday night too. I'll be in one Friday and the other Saturday. Mixed reviews at the Executive, but... 

Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Wrecker1 said:


> Executive Inn and Suites still have some availability. I was already booked at the Comfort Friday night and realized that I wanted Saturday night too. I'll be in one Friday and the other Saturday. Mixed reviews at the Executive, but...
> 
> Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


I looked at executive inn I don't think I can bring myself to do that... Lol gonna have the wife and kids with me saturday


----------



## Wrecker1

I went with a king suite hoping that maybe they're kept to a slightly higher standard, guess I'll know which to set up in next time. Looked back at previous year's event threads and didn't see any "warnings" against it, so, booked it about 30 minutes ago and chock it up to an experiment. 

Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


----------



## SouthSyde

so excited...


----------



## Larry Chijner

Just Wanted to wish everyone Good Luck at the show. Unfortunately 
i am not able to get the time off to go this year.
I will see everyone at finals if they ever figure out where it is going to be ..
Have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Larry Chijner
2014 BMW 4Series
Pro Class


----------



## SoundJunkie

I was able to get a room at the Hampton Inn for Sat night. I booked it this past Sunday.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScionTRG

Stayed at executive inn in 2014. Was ok. Probably wouldn't stay again. Last year stayed at la Quinta... Not doing that again. This year staying at comfort inn which is right behind mobile toys...


----------



## jowens500

Executive Inn has a suite with a hot tub in the middle of the room. Pretty classy........


----------



## matdotcom2000

Got a room finally at comfort suites cost me a bit but done


----------



## Wrecker1

matdotcom2000 said:


> Got a room finally at comfort suites cost me a bit but done


I need to find out if they'll inform me of any cancellations so I don't have to change hotels, last night they said they were overbooked. Nice save. 

Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


----------



## pocket5s

Wrecker1 said:


> I need to find out if they'll inform me of any cancellations so I don't have to change hotels, last night they said they were overbooked. Nice save.
> 
> Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


I just looked, out of curiosity on what the current rate was, and they still show 2 rooms available. Note there are two listed, you want the one on University Drive, not Texas Avenue. Texas Avenue shows booked, and the University Drive one is right behind the show location


----------



## pocket5s

matdotcom2000 said:


> Got a room finally at comfort suites cost me a bit but done


I booked a couple months ago and the rates were about $70 a night less. Book early, book cheap!


----------



## The Performer

As of right now we're looking at a 40% chance of rain Saturday. I'm keeping a lookout. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrecker1

pocket5s said:


> I just looked, out of curiosity on what the current rate was, and they still show 2 rooms available. Note there are two listed, you want the one on University Drive, not Texas Avenue. Texas Avenue shows booked, and the University Drive one is right behind the show location


That was awesome timing, Thank You. Now have two nights in the same room at the Comfort.

Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


----------



## Wrecker1

For anyone still looking, or wants something closer, there are two Queen Suites available at the Comfort. Also, just cancelled the King Jacuzzi Suite at the Executive Inn. 

Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


----------



## mobilemedia.solutions

Hello all,

I'm planning to attend Saturday as a spectator with an eye to possibly taking my first steps into the competitive arena. Never been to an SQ event before. 

I helped my friend Eric build a CRX for SPL comps back in the day and went to an event with him, but mainly as help with the car...so basically a newbie.

I don't want to get in the way of the competitors or be an annoyance or anything, but I was advised to listen to as many cars as I could. I'd like to ask for recommendations on how to get a listen in some of these vehicles without being a pest.

Any other tips for enjoying the event and maximizing the learning would be most welcome!

Thanks in advance!

Carl


----------



## SouthSyde

mobilemedia.solutions said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm planning to attend Saturday as a spectator with an eye to possibly taking my first steps into the competitive arena. Never been to an SQ event before.
> 
> I helped my friend Eric build a CRX for SPL comps back in the day and went to an event with him, but mainly as help with the car...so basically a newbie.
> 
> I don't want to get in the way of the competitors or be an annoyance or anything, but I was advised to listen to as many cars as I could. I'd like to ask for recommendations on how to get a listen in some of these vehicles without being a pest.
> 
> Any other tips for enjoying the event and maximizing the learning would be most welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Carl



YGPM

YOu are going to have a BLAST, some of the best cars in the world are here..


----------



## hiramgarza

SouthSyde said:


> YGPM
> 
> YOu are going to have a BLAST, some of the best cars in the world are here..


Hi Chad, Hector, Dani and Leo are on their way to CS, please take care of them, do not let outrages LOL, enjoy the event and drink a BATCHAD special in my honor.

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

mobilemedia.solutions said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm planning to attend Saturday as a spectator with an eye to possibly taking my first steps into the competitive arena. Never been to an SQ event before.
> 
> I helped my friend Eric build a CRX for SPL comps back in the day and went to an event with him, but mainly as help with the car...so basically a newbie.
> 
> I don't want to get in the way of the competitors or be an annoyance or anything, but I was advised to listen to as many cars as I could. I'd like to ask for recommendations on how to get a listen in some of these vehicles without being a pest.
> 
> Any other tips for enjoying the event and maximizing the learning would be most welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Carl


Honestly, just ask. The only occasion I can see where someone won't give a demo is if they are really close to being judged or something is wrong with the car and they are working on it, or maybe eating lunch or whatever. And if you want to listen to a particular vehicle, but don't know who the owner is or where they are, ask someone who is there. Most of the people there know pretty much everyone else, and if we don't, we know who does and will be happy to point you in the right direction. 

There are some great cars from across the country attending, so it is a perfect event to hear a variety of really good cars. 

Don't be afraid to ask questions. Very few competitors these days have any secrets and will gladly talk about their setups and give advice if asked.


----------



## hiramgarza

mobilemedia.solutions said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm planning to attend Saturday as a spectator with an eye to possibly taking my first steps into the competitive arena. Never been to an SQ event before.
> 
> I helped my friend Eric build a CRX for SPL comps back in the day and went to an event with him, but mainly as help with the car...so basically a newbie.
> 
> I don't want to get in the way of the competitors or be an annoyance or anything, but I was advised to listen to as many cars as I could. I'd like to ask for recommendations on how to get a listen in some of these vehicles without being a pest.
> 
> Any other tips for enjoying the event and maximizing the learning would be most welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Carl


My is your Car buddy please ask for Héctor Vega for a lisent session, my car is a Mazda 6 Gray, i can't travel to CS but my Car yes!, Greetings from México.

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mobilemedia.solutions

hey thanks a lot guys! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## LumbermanSVO

I won't make it tomorrow, maybe Sunday. I'm exhausted from 5 weeks on the road, and my car threw an alternator belt on the way home today.


----------



## bertholomey

I had the opportunity to listen to 3 fantastic vehicles last night. Chad Bui's truck, Matt Halls Merc, and Chris Lewis' Impala - excellent start!


----------



## Guest

Pictures, pictures, pictures. ....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyko07

SQ_TSX said:


> Pictures, pictures, pictures. ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Here's some pics from this morning!

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B48tLpIFhAVHbDhqbGJvVW5UY28


----------



## speakerpimp

Chad, hit me up!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Psyko07's pics are much better than my cell phone shots, but I'll post them here anyway - if there is an objection to one or all of the photos posting here - let me know, and I'll edit the post. 

I had a fantastic time - Texas Hospitality and Texas Heat.....(I found myself 'loitering' in Steve's area, under the canopy and with the fans - sorry Steve). 

Great bunch of people - great cars - very well coordinated. I'm looking forward to hearing about the results tomorrow. 














































































































































































After listening and talking for awhile - I made my way over to A&M to see the campus. I came back to the meet to get a couple more demos, but instead, had a great conversation with Bobby H. Fantastic Meet and Comp!


----------



## #1BigMike

Looks like it was an awesome meet!!!

Thanks for taking the time to post pics fellas..


----------



## SteveH!

anybody know what was in the octave/audionutz blazer?


----------



## lostthumb

SteveH! said:


> anybody know what was in the octave/audionutz blazer?


I wanted to take a listen but it seemed everytime I went over there, it was bad timing.

I saw a pair of IDW15s reversed mounted. A stack of arc se amps. The front was all redone but everything was hidden. 
Very nice. The wrap seemed to have all brands (ok not all, but a lot of nice brands) printed on the wrap.


----------



## aholland1198

It was a crazy good show. Everybody was nice as could be, you could demo anything you wanted. Chris Pate and his guys did a great job putting this show on. 

As a spectator I was really impressed with the setup and turn out. Heat was my only complaint, but you can't stop Mother Nature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

Top 30 Sq rnd top 10

Mark Elderidge 
Steve Head
Nick Wingate
Erik Hansen
Matt Hall

John Cosby
Chad Bui
Jeff Kidwell 
Larry Ng
Chris Lewis


----------



## Gomer Pilot

We really need a good way to figure out who is from DIYMA when we're at these things. I probably met Bertholomey and never realized who he was.


----------



## bertholomey

Gomer Pilot said:


> We really need a good way to figure out who is from DIYMA when we're at these things. I probably met Bertholomey and never realized who he was.




I was the fella wearing the green NCSQ shirt and camo cap......bugging people for demos and standing in front of Mr. Head's fans.


----------



## Gomer Pilot

Yeah, I saw you, but don't know that we talked. Black shorts, black under armour shirt. I was hanging out over by Erik Hansen's Kia most of the day. Wish we had actually met, would have had you listen to the truck.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Gomer Pilot said:


> Yeah, I saw you, but don't know that we talked. Black shorts, black under armour shirt. I was hanging out over by Erik Hansen's Kia most of the day. Wish we had actually met, would have had you listen to the truck.


I had free shade and chairs....nothing to do with the company I'm sure.. lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveH!

lostthumb said:


> I wanted to take a listen but it seemed everytime I went over there, it was bad timing.
> 
> I saw a pair of IDW15s reversed mounted. A stack of arc se amps. The front was all redone but everything was hidden.
> Very nice. The wrap seemed to have all brands (ok not all, but a lot of nice brands) printed on the wrap.




nice! now i really want to see pics!


----------



## pocket5s

Steve Heads blazer. 







































As Steve put it, it is as much 90's era correct as he could get it while still being competitive (i.e. Modern dsp). Hence the tweed interior, ID subs, Sony head unit, etc 

I believe the 8's were jbl 2118's. I forget the mids. And I think the tweeters were by audax. I could be wrong though.


----------



## SteveH!

oh my damness!!!


----------



## chefhow

Steve's blazer was an absolutely AMAZING vehicle to listen to. The realism, focus, musical integrity of the instruments was outstanding. I didn't hear anything like it all weekend, it gave me goosebumps...


----------



## ErinH

This may be covered somewhere in this thread so forgive me for asking again...

Does anyone know what the prize money breakdown was for the MR?


----------



## basher8621

I am not sure of the entire breakdown, 1st was $1500. I THINK 2nd was $1k and third $750. Those two could be slightly more but not exactly sure.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I know that 4th was $500, so that's about right. But first may have been $2k

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde

Steves blazer has focal tweets, focal midranges, and jbl midbasses... Idw subs and arc audio se amps.


----------



## basher8621

SoundJunkie said:


> I know that 4th was $500, so that's about right. But first may have been $2k
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It was $1.5k


----------



## Mic10is

pocket5s said:


> Steve Heads blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Steve put it, it is as much 90's era correct as he could get it while still being competitive (i.e. Modern dsp). Hence the tweed interior, ID subs, Sony head unit, etc
> 
> I believe the 8's were jbl 2118's. I forget the mids. And I think the tweeters were by audax. I could be wrong though.



thanks for the pics.
that is very much a vintage Audionutz install.


----------



## cmusic

I'm having flashbacks from 12-15 years ago looking at these pics.


----------



## RXZILLA

I had a blast....great event all around.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I want to see more of the Blazer. 

mid tweet locations? I assume they are on the dash behind the gray grill cloth.

Amp rack?


----------



## dawaro

Man I hate that I couldn't make the show. I had been looking forward to it for quite a while. Looks like there where some really nice cars.


----------



## pocket5s

Blazer seen from behind. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

Notloudenuf said:


> I want to see more of the Blazer.
> 
> mid tweet locations? I assume they are on the dash behind the gray grill cloth.
> 
> Amp rack?



It's a bit hard to tell in the photo, but in the car you can see the wave guide bumps (or whatever they are called) on the tweets in the upper corner. I presume the mid is right below them. In the photo zoomed in you can almost make out a circle shape. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

Mic10is said:


> thanks for the pics.
> 
> that is very much a vintage Audionutz install.




I've only seen pics of his old stuff. This one isn't done yet (door panels for example) and some finishing touches inside, but the dash was all there and looked good. 

I'm don't have the ears that some do, but I agree with chefhow's comments. It was awesome and no surprise on where it finished in the money round. The feedback I gave Steve was the images were realistic in proportion, not tiny and weak like a lot of cars seem to have. Focus was excellent, impact was there and you just wanted to keep listening. It was damn fun to demo. One of my favorite cars there that I listened to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

Thanks for those extra pictures!

I kinda have a thing for Blazers.


----------



## SouthSyde

pocket5s said:


> It's a bit hard to tell in the photo, but in the car you can see the wave guide bumps (or whatever they are called) on the tweets in the upper corner. I presume the mid is right below them. In the photo zoomed in you can almost make out a circle shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boobies on the tweets and if you squint you can tell the yellow color of the cone...


----------



## TaylorFade

What an amazing show! Had a blast. Heard some unbelievable cars. Didn't get to hear them all, unfortunately.

Coming from the SPL side, this show was like a VIP experience and I enjoyed every minute of it. 

I was/am inspired. Thanks to all that gave me a demo and many thanks to Chris and Mobile Toys for their hospitality. Next year I am definitely going to do both days.

(I was in the black BMW M3, in case anyone was there)


----------



## onebadmonte

TaylorFade said:


> What an amazing show! Had a blast. Heard some unbelievable cars. Didn't get to hear them all, unfortunately.
> 
> Coming from the SPL side, this show was like a VIP experience and I enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> I was/am inspired. Thanks to all that gave me a demo and many thanks to Chris and Mobile Toys for their hospitality. Next year I am definitely going to do both days.
> 
> (I was in the black BMW M3, in case anyone was there)


Awe schucks, missed my chance to shake hands with the infamous T-fade.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

Just an FYI on the tweeters with the wave guides they are the older Focal TLR's utilizing a aluminum/magnesium diaphragm The midrange is a Focal Audiom 7X midrange. The mid is circa 1998 and the TLR is the same. Unless Steve made a change I believe that is what he is using. I believe the bass drivers are JBL 2118's. Pretty good old school stuff!

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Focal America


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Correction. Audiom 7KX


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

As I sit here with pneumonia and having nothing to do but be sick, and having numerous calls and requests on just what is in my truck, I am happy to tell everything! It's going to surprise a lot of people. 

Equipment wise it's real simple:

Illusion Audio C3CX coincident mid/tweeter 
Focal 6W3BE bass driver
Raven Audio 12XL subwoofer
Mosconi Zero 3
Mosconi Zero4
Mosconi 6 to 8 processor
Sony high Res player

That's it folks. All of the speakers are in factory locations in my 2014 Chevy truck. Only thing not stock location is the sub. It's under the rear seat in 1.3 cu ft sealed.

All of the speakers are stock as are the amps and processor. Head unit damn sure doesn't need anything done to it! 

Two boxes of BAM XXXL on the doors and floor. Two boxes of black hole tiles in all four doors. One box of black hole shield. 

Three months of tuning 20 minutes a morning when I was home. Worked on one thing each morning till I was done. Have to thank Chad Bui for hearing the phase anomaly that I didn't. Fixed a problem I was having. Baffles for the bass drivers in the doors are three inches thick with black hole foil between each inch of wood. Wood used was birch ply, MDF, and HDF. Wood was pre treated with fiberglass resin and activator. Once wood dried and was cut, black hole foil was cut and added to each layer. Once that was done glue, screws and more resin was applied. Finally, after all of that had dried and set, more black hole foil was wrapped around the baffle. Baffle was then bolted to each door panel having 1/2 inch live rubber used as a gasket. This allows the baffle to be floating on top of the door panel and be completely de-coupled from the door panel itself. Lots of work here folks.

Same type of damping was applied around the midranges. Utilizing the factory locations and mounts, all I did was make the hole bigger for the C3CX and applied enough damping material to the baffle to make it as resonance free as possible. All surrounding plastic and metal was treated with black hole foil. Black hole stuff was utilized around and behind the midranges to absorb any off axis frequencies that might reflect back onto the plastic or the backside of the driver itself. Finding all of the resonating panels was the key to this setup. Kill those and the rest was just time in tuning. 

That's it folks. I came to prove that a truck with speakers in factory locations could sound not just good, but great! I think I did just that. Unless something drastic takes place, this is the last time the truck will be in the lanes. Great experiment for me and a huge learning opportunity for me with a truck interior acoustics wise. Learned a lot. 

I'll have the truck with me from time to time as I attend various events in Texas and Louisiana the rest of the year. Please feel free to ask me for a demo. It's why I built it!

Thanks to Chris Pate and his guys at Mobile Toys for building the sub enclosure and getting it in the truck Friday afternoon. 

Thanks also to Chad Bui and to John Sketoe for the help and advice on the system!

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Orca Design


----------



## Wrecker1

onebadmonte said:


> Awe schucks, missed my chance to shake hands with the infamous T-fade.


By only a few minutes, actually. And a pleasure to meet, he was. The same statement was true for EVERY SINGLE PERSON who I had the pleasure of speaking with (or awkwardly standing to the side of) throughout the entire experience that was this one of a kind, collective mass of unguarded knowledge and expertise. There was not a single person, elite veteran or otherwise, that had an issue with addressing any questions thrown at them amidst the variety of coordination and focus to the event itself. T-fade hit the nail on the head with his description of the show and it's VIP atmosphere. There will be nothing that keeps me from attending all that follow in the years to come. 

What was especially refreshing about the whole thing was watching the level of intense desire to educate and inspire the growth of the competitors, sport, and industry all at once. It was like they couldn't help themselves. 

Though I wasn't the most expressive of my appreciation in the moment (four collective hours of sleep the two nights preceding), the hospitality of Chris Pate, and the team he put together for this event, was overwhelming and welcoming. Thank you for your encouragement and inspiration, you make the industry look good. 

Got lots more to say, but running out of steam... Good night. 

Sent from my Century 312 and a ditch with Tapatalk.


----------



## SteveH!

nick, i think you hit the nail on the head. finding those combinations that surprise you with great sound is a unique reward that many can't relate to because thay can't really understand the value of application and equipment selection as an art form




Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> As I sit here with pneumonia and having nothing to do but be sick, and having numerous calls and requests on just what is in my truck, I am happy to tell everything! It's going to surprise a lot of people.
> 
> Equipment wise it's real simple:
> 
> Illusion Audio C3CX coincident mid/tweeter
> Focal 6W3BE bass driver
> Raven Audio 12XL subwoofer
> Mosconi Zero 3
> Mosconi Zero4
> Mosconi 6 to 8 processor
> Sony high Res player
> 
> That's it folks. All of the speakers are in factory locations in my 2014 Chevy truck. Only thing not stock location is the sub. It's under the rear seat in 1.3 cu ft sealed.
> 
> All of the speakers are stock as are the amps and processor. Head unit damn sure doesn't need anything done to it!
> 
> Two boxes of BAM XXXL on the doors and floor. Two boxes of black hole tiles in all four doors. One box of black hole shield.
> 
> Three months of tuning 20 minutes a morning when I was home. Worked on one thing each morning till I was done. Have to thank Chad Bui for hearing the phase anomaly that I didn't. Fixed a problem I was having. Baffles for the bass drivers in the doors are three inches thick with black hole foil between each inch of wood. Wood used was birch ply, MDF, and HDF. Wood was pre treated with fiberglass resin and activator. Once wood dried and was cut, black hole foil was cut and added to each layer. Once that was done glue, screws and more resin was applied. Finally, after all of that had dried and set, more black hole foil was wrapped around the baffle. Baffle was then bolted to each door panel having 1/2 inch live rubber used as a gasket. This allows the baffle to be floating on top of the door panel and be completely de-coupled from the door panel itself. Lots of work here folks.
> 
> Same type of damping was applied around the midranges. Utilizing the factory locations and mounts, all I did was make the hole bigger for the C3CX and applied enough damping material to the baffle to make it as resonance free as possible. All surrounding plastic and metal was treated with black hole foil. Black hole stuff was utilized around and behind the midranges to absorb any off axis frequencies that might reflect back onto the plastic or the backside of the driver itself. Finding all of the resonating panels was the key to this setup. Kill those and the rest was just time in tuning.
> 
> That's it folks. I came to prove that a truck with speakers in factory locations could sound not just good, but great! I think I did just that. Unless something drastic takes place, this is the last time the truck will be in the lanes. Great experiment for me and a huge learning opportunity for me with a truck interior acoustics wise. Learned a lot.
> 
> I'll have the truck with me from time to time as I attend various events in Texas and Louisiana the rest of the year. Please feel free to ask me for a demo. It's why I built it!
> 
> Thanks to Chris Pate and his guys at Mobile Toys for building the sub enclosure and getting it in the truck Friday afternoon.
> 
> Thanks also to Chad Bui and to John Sketoe for the help and advice on the system!
> 
> Nick Wingate
> National Training Coordinator
> Orca Design


----------



## audionutz

Finally back and settled down...what a great show!!! Full of excitement, suspense, drama, exhilaration, despair, rejuvenation, joy, and salvation!!!

THanks peeps for the above props!

Thank you to Chris and Adam and the gang for hosting and coordinating an outstanding show- great grub and hospitality, love u guys!

Thank you to James, Tommy, Klifton, Jeff, Ben, John, and Tim for superlative judging! Great group of guys and i value your feedback 

Thanks to my teammates and fellow Audionutz for helping me iron out the signal issues on site---hey if it wasnt a last minute installer challenge, it wouldnt be a SFH vehicle , right !?!?!? LMAO

It was great to return to the big stage and great to hang with my peeps, good eats. Im pleased and thankful for all of you I consider my friends. 

Many people have asked for pictorial and write up on the Blazer...so perhaps i will do that


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings again!

I would be remiss if I didn't thank all of my team members for an outstanding job this past weekend! John Cosby, chad Bui, Erik Hansen, Harold Jones, Mel Valdez, Matt Thomas and Jim Rogers. Amazing job by all! You guys busting your collective butts all weekend long representing Orca Design is why we do this. Every time I turned around you guys were demoing your vehicle or helping another competitor in some form or fashion. Way to go guys! Thank you!

Chris Pate and the guys at Mobile Toys are to be commended for the professional job in which this show was done. Way impressed here folks. With only one exception, everything ran like clockwork and judging was on time each day. 

To the judges who were there, James, Tommy, Ben, John, Klif, Tim and Jeff; you guys rocked! Been there in that judging lanes the last three years and I know how difficult this was. Having to evaluate each vehicle on its own merit, by the score sheet, is extremely difficult. The level of professionalism on display there in the judging lanes was amazing! Thank you guys very much!

Big thanks goes out to the guys from Mexico who made the long trek here representing Illusion Audio and Mosconi. Danny, Hiram and Leo: Gentlemen, you are inspiring to a lot of us. Having the drive an determination to not only build great sounding systems,but to make that long trek from Mexico to Central Texas is nothing short of fantastic! We all should look to you as the example to emulate. It's dedication and passion that you guys have to the sport that makes this worth while! Congratulation guys on a job well done!

Finally to all of the people who asked me for a listen to the truck. You guys were the reason I built it. You guys are the biggest critics and best ears in car audio. Having the opportunity to hear each of you critique the system, ( and not finding much wrong), made the work I did all worth the effort! It's the reason we all do this. Having the opportunity to hear great music played through great systems and being able to discuss it amongst ourselves. Only wish I had been well to enjoy it to its fullest. 

If anyone wants to know more about how I put this together, please let me know. I'll do my best to tell you. 

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Orca Design and Mfg


----------



## win1

Good afternoon what were the results from the MECA and IASCA events? Checked the MECA site scores haven't been posted yet also IASCA just curious thanks.


----------



## pocket5s

Iasca is posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## win1

Scores are now posted for both MECA and IASCA thanks tight scores in MECA comp very tight scores WOW!!!


----------

